# Just 'Say No' to Scripturalism!



## Don (May 3, 2007)

http://triablogue.blogspot.com/2007/05/just-say-no-to-scripturalism.html


----------



## Civbert (May 3, 2007)

Just when I was starting to have some hope for Paul.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 3, 2007)

Posting a link is fine but everyone please keep in mind the board war rule:
_The Puritanboard strictly prohibits the practice of "board wars" and references to specific forums or blogs to post disparaging comments regarding the site or responding to disparaging comments about this site.
_If anyone wants to engage Paul, do so on the blog; not here.


----------



## Magma2 (May 4, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Posting a link is fine but everyone please keep in mind the board war rule:
> _The Puritanboard strictly prohibits the practice of "board wars" and references to specific forums or blogs to post disparaging comments regarding the site or responding to disparaging comments about this site.
> _If anyone wants to engage Paul, do so on the blog; not here.



I've already posted a link here under the thread: Gordon Clark - Drug Dealer!

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?p=265082#post265082


----------

